# APR Summer Sale - June 22nd through August 4th!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to announce our product line from ECU upgrades to Stage 3+ Turbocharger Systems is on sale!

*June 22nd through August 4th*










*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*


*Stock Mode* :: _Exact Original Mapping and Performance_

*91 Octane Performance*

*93 Octane Performance*

*100 Octane Performance*

*Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_


*Also Included:*


*Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_

*Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_

*Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_


_Some exceptions may apply_

*APR Hardware Sale:*


APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intake Systems - 10% Off!

APR Exhaust Systems - 10% Off!

APR Stage III, III+, K04 and Supercharger Systems - 10% Off!

APR Intercooler and CPS Systems - 10% Off!

APR Motorsport Hardware, R1 DV, Bypipe, Fueling, Hoses, Etc - 10% to 15% Off!

APR Brembo Brake Kits - Free Shipping!

DXD Clutch Kits - Free Shipping!

And more! Come ask for details!


_Some exceptions may apply_

Please visit the APR Product Pages for full product details or call an APR representative at +1 (334) 502-5181.

To find a local APR Dealer in your area, please use the APR Dealer Locator Tool at www.goapr.com/dealer.

Prices are only applicable to the United States of America. To find pricing and participation in your country, please contact a local www.goapr.com/dealer in your country.

*For more news follow us on Facebook!*



Go APR!


----------

